# helpforibs has changed my life



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I can pretty much throw out my loose, "bloated" clothes.







I am now at least 90% better and it is all thanks to Heather Van Vorous' soluble fiber diet at www....com. I even made it through my annual 3 day convention with no bloating, gas, constipation or diarrhea! That was my litmus test and I am ecstatic that I passed. This diet makes such wonderful sense that I can wholeheartedly recommend it to everyone. You have to be strict on it but to think of having almost no symptoms is so totally worth it. It is almost mind boggling to not have to worry about getting sick and to not have to be in huge pain after eating but I am sure getting used to it. Heat and stress still bother me and nothing will really change that but even when I start gurgling a bit from excess heat it is so much less than before it is quite endurable. Please everyone out there give up dairy, high fat, red meat, coffee, caffeine, pop and solid chocolate and eat only soluble fiber on an empty stomach, add fennel/peppermint tea and experiment with fiber supplements and you will thrive! Best wishes to all!


----------

